# Breeding questions for ya -



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok, so here are a few questions for you other breeders.....

I have 3 registered does that will deliver this summer and I have a few questions. All 3 are bred to the same buck, Gabriel, who is sold and will be leaving this weekend, I hope. I bred all of them to this buck because I knew that I wanted to sell him as I wanted to keep a couple does from him and then start with my Jr. herd Sire next year for breeding.

Questions:

1.) I think you all know my little Joe Dirt with the afro. What do you think the chances are of him passing the "fro" trait onto his offspring?

2.) Is it correct that the sire is the one that passes on the udder traits?

3.) How close together do you breed relatives? What do you believe is acceptable? I have my personal views on this, but am curious about yours.

I think that is it so far - but these were random things that I was thinking about while driving to work this morning - LOL!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi Allison! 

Answers in order of ???
About as likely that any one goat will pass on their color.
Yep, what paternal granny has is passed to the buck to help improve udders in kids born to does that aren't so good.
Personally I will NOT go full brother/sister or mother/son...ICK! I do have my Reg. ND pair as Aunt/Nephew which I had the same question about that when I realized the "relation" when I saw the pedigree's after I bought him! All's good there.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

don't know about the "fro"

yes the sir passes on a good amount of the udder traits onto his daughters 

as to relation, never brother to sis or mom to son, or daughter to father. Beyond that.........I haven't really thought it through


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

The reason that I was asking is that I do know that one of my registered does is a 1/2 sibling to good ole Joe and had ZERO intentions ever of breeding these two together, however I noticed on her pedigree that this particular doe's father is also her great grandfather. Does that make sense???

I am not even going to breed her to Joe's son that I kept..... as I am looking for a new buckling this spring/summer to be my new Jr. Buck for next year. I want to keep a few of Joe's daughters this year as his lines are pretty darn good and his mother's udder is beautiful. But I will definately need an out of lineage buck for next year breeding.

How many would breed aunt to nephew? If so why? What "could" happen from to close of inbreeding? 

Just curious.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, as of yet, I haven't had the "chance"! Hank beat Chief to Binky so I didn't get pure ND kids. I won't be using Chief til next year when Goldie is 21 months old and Angel maybe possibly this fall....not sure yet, and I plan on taking Binky to be bred by Old n Times Maverick in November...so I hope to get a doe from that union to keep and breed with Chief.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am just not quite sure where I want to be with my herd in 3 years - I know that is a ways off - but it seems like everytime we turn, more and more people are wanting goat meat now that they found out what we are up to at the ranch. Which is fine - I just am not sure how many registered does I want to keep. And if so, who stays, who goes, and you know I will want to keep all the registered doelings - I just know it - LOL!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Al-
The fro is a buck trait  It;s from all his manly horomones!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Linebreeding: you could get double the bad traits Or double the good traits So in the way i have heard it said "if you are willing to eat the ones that are bad quality then go for it"

So simply put don't register the bad breedings!


----------

